# Is this what we prepare for?



## GaryS (Nov 15, 2011)

This was posted by an old classmate who lives in a very rural area of North Dakota, not in the oil boom area where crime has become a way of life with all the riff-raff that gravitates toward money. She's a kind, generous, religious woman who has never said a bad word about anyone in my presence. Her life was sad enough as her twenty-something daughter died when the towers fell on 9-11, and in her memory has worked her heart out raising money and building a lodge with volunteer labor, that provides facilities for ill and injured children and victims of war. The facility was named after her daughter, Annie, who herself had wanted to take on such a project. Her latest loss happened when she was in New York to attend the opening of the 9-11 museum...how appropriate. It's things like this that make you wonder if humanity is worthy of survival.

http://www.skibwp.com/anniespage.htm

"Last Saturday I stood looking down into a deep hole filled with the ashes of my farmhouse that someone had burned down in my absence. It wasn't a fancy house, but it had character. It had a big apple tree and lilac bushes around it and a mountain ash tree stood not far from its deck. My grand daughter had lived there for a spell during her college years. It needed fresh paint, but was fully furnished with some things I loved- a couple antique oak chairs, a rocking chair and some pieces of children's furniture I had hoped to pass on to future great-grandchildren.

I had hoped to go there to paint and write when our lake house was rocking with activity.

I called law enforcement twice to try to get some information three days ago,but my calls have not been returned yet.

When we stopped by to see one of our neighbors, he was holding a revolver. I don't know if it was just a coincidence or if he lived in fear for his life. He told us another farmstead had been burned down south of us and several mailboxes had been crashed etc. The worst incidence he told us about was about a group of youths who had chased a pony to exhaustion, then drove over it and drug it for miles. What a contrast to the young people I have met at ANNIE'S HOUSE, who had come to volunteer,sing songs and plant trees!

I feel a great sense of emptiness, hopelessness and despair. I wonder if I will ever know what happened to my farmhouse and the adjacent barn these terrorists burned. I feel I will never know who they are or why they did what they did. I feel that there will be no consequences and nothing will be learned and certainly no restitution will be made. It seems to be the way of our world today.

The only bright spot is that no one was there at the time. If this was done by the same gang that tortured the pony, it would be just as easy for them to murder."


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

dang....what a bummer. I hope your friend is able to pull up from this..


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

How sad!

I *HATE* how crime always follows prosperity. Oil fields especially bring in a lot of young guys with lots of money and nothing but work and boredom in their life. They do the stupidest things imaginable.

When my grandpa's youngest sister moved off their farm, they sold the place to a local younger farmer who then rented out that house to some folks... who, unbeknownst to him, turned the place into a meth lab! 

Things we never thought would happen way out in the middle-of-nowhere North Dakota, life has taken a turn for the worse.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm sorry for your classmate GaryS, what a terrible thing to happen, after all the suffering already. The rabid, senseless, mindless acts of violence that people engage in today are just another symptom of this worlds plunge into the abyss. I have often wondered if humanity is worth saving, and came the conclusion, long ago, that most people are sh*t bags, and deserve what ever they get. Again, I am sorry for your classmate, and hope she gets justice.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Last week in my home town about 3 blocks from my house, they finally closed an after hrs. club that had illuded the law for several years. 7 people were shot and one beaten to a pulp. This was the 5th time in 2 years that there had been shootings and it took this long to close it. 

I've begun to think that maybe the police shouldn't show up and just let the problem work itself out. After a while there would be no more scum. Why should a police officer risk their life?  Now with this place closed up the problem will just move to another location.

Fortunately nobody is burning our empty housing stock, but they are braking in and cutting out all of the copper wire and pipe. Anything for crack or heroine. Btw we have had several overdose deaths on that stuff the last couple of years, that never used to happen. Perhaps we should legalize it and let that problem work itself out. 

I am leaning toward the legalization of pot right now because stoned people are stupid and easier to take advantage of.

Sorry about the ranting, it's amazing what young people are up to and it makes me wonder how our generation let the next one down. I am sorry to hear of your friends loss. Sail


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Gary S, this story is a real statement about the state of our country and many of it's people. 

I often wonder about the people I have encountered in my 28 years of living in Colorado, having moved here from Williston, ND, a big oil boom small city, where I lived for 5 years, until that 80s boom went bust. I grew up in South Dakota, with a mother who was as sincere and honest as people get, until I was 6, when she died. Her values are my values. 

My thoughts have always been that it is where I live, in a place where so many people's values are so different than those I was raised with. I don't think so. I don't think that going home will be the same. I believe there is no place left in America where all people are honest, wholesome, sincere and have good values.

The business of destroying something because you can is absolutely lost on me. My parents and grandparents saved everything they got because they struggled so much to get anything. My mother grew up in a 12 by 24 tar paper shack with her 6 siblings and parents until she was 14. It was the dirty 30s and crops failed, year after year, as we all know. They survived and eventually prospered. 

I believe that the young people who perpetrated these crimes and others like them, will be the ones to fear. I believe the riff-raff that lives in this country will be the worst problem to deal with when SHTF. They will kill and burn and destroy because they are not getting the life they have imagined handed to them on a silver platter. To hell with anyone else. 

I hope to God, the scum that did these atrocities are found and spend the rest of their lives behind bars. Actually, I would like to see them hanged, but we know that is not happening in our country currently. They will eventually be found out, but not soon enough. They are all headed to a life behind bars.

Your friend has suffered enough for many of us, between the loss of her daughter on 9/11 and the senseless burning of her property. God Bless her!


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

sailaway said:


> Last week in my home town about 3 blocks from my house, they finally closed an after hrs. club that had illuded the law for several years. 7 people were shot and one beaten to a pulp. This was the 5th time in 2 years that there had been shootings and it took this long to close it.
> 
> I've begun to think that maybe the police shouldn't show up and just let the problem work itself out. After a while there would be no more scum. Why should a police officer risk their life?  Now with this place closed up the problem will just move to another location.
> Sail


I like your idea of letting the problem work itself out.

I have thought about putting all the problem gangs and other lowlife thugs into an arena, much like the Roman's did, arming them and letting them take care of each other.

Wouldn't this take care of a big problem in our society?

In a breakdown of society, things could be really ugly, not just because we are starving or freezing or thirsty, but because of the criminal element.


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

this is probably really wrong but last summer we had a bunch of bad dope being used by the druggie community and a bunch of the idiots were overdosing and being found dead...all I thought was.. its about time!! I was hoping the trend would continue too...I just cant help hope some form of natural selection mass die off of these dirtbags preferebly by thier own hands through their own stupidity and ill ways...

run down a pony and burn down property...where does that get fun??? seriously...


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Yes, unfortunately this is what we are preparing for. People like this have always existed and they will always exist. In hard economic times it only gets worse. This is the primary reason I don't care for BOL's that do not have someone living there.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

sailaway said:


> Btw we have had several overdose deaths on that stuff the last couple of years, that never used to happen. Perhaps we should legalize it and let that problem work itself out.
> 
> I am leaning toward the legalization of pot right now because stoned people are stupid and easier to take advantage of.
> 
> Sorry about the ranting, it's amazing what young people are up to and it makes me wonder how our generation let the next one down. I am sorry to hear of your friends loss. Sail


I agree that we should legalize most drugs though probably for a different reason than yours. If we taxed these recreational drugs and could get them to the people that want them for ten percent of their current cost then they would only have to commit ten percent of their current crimes. I don't believe in trying to protect people from themselves. There is a book published by Consumer Reports called "Licit and Illicit Drugs". I'm sure it is out of print but if you can find a copy it is quite informational.

I have known medical professionals, judges, attorneys, and engineers that smoke pot. Don't make the mistake of thinking that every pot smoker is stupid. We all know what is in a hotdog but people, intelligent people, keep eating them.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Caribou said:


> I don't believe in trying to protect people from themselves.


Agreed - this needs more empahisis:


I don't believe in trying to protect people from themselves.


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

catering to stupid has erroded the human gene pool..mass social long term generational welfare inbreed receipents, druggie idiots etc..they wana be stupid fine. I call that natural selection because back in the day..they didnt last long before they killed eachother off or someone shot them. 

that said..Im refering to mostly adults because kids do dumb stuff but thats what parents are for..to rein in the stupid kids. at a certin age tho even then kids grew out of the stupid stage real quick once they see billy bob fly off a cliff or run over n trampled by the herd he was pestering..ya know?


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

I think if we could round up these gangs and other misfits...give them LOTS of guns and ammo,send them to whatever place is at war,we would fix many of our problems and maybe a few of theirs!Think of all the innocent people that we could save in the USA for a change,instead of every other country in the world!!!
Oh...by the way did anyone see the speech on bringing our troops home today???? If so did anyone besides me notice the little "slide" in there about helping them become independent by helping rebuild and of course financial aid.Just slipped that right in there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

I think that all of the ideas are good, except one thing, the knowledge they would have of swinging from the end of a rope. If the sh*t bags in this country knew they would have a swift and final outcome to their cruel and lawless behavior, the gene pool would improve, and there would be less crime.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

camo2460 said:


> I think that all of the ideas are good, except one thing, the knowledge they would have of swinging from the end of a rope. If the sh*t bags in this country knew they would have a swift and final outcome to their cruel and lawless behavior, the gene pool would improve, and there would be less crime.


There is something to be said for this, and the natural order of selection that could happen if they were too dumb to get the natural consequences for behaviors.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

Violent, agressive, nasty n dangerous people need to be dealt with, either by natural consequences, or someone stepping up and taking them out. Wether or not they use different drugs than the socialy accepted ones is irrelevant.


----------



## notyermomma (Feb 11, 2014)

The world is full of the nasty and brutish, but it's also full of beauty and altruism. Here's something for balance ...



> 'The one part of the letter that really grabbed us was, 'we know you are up in heaven but we don't have any money to bury you' and so our thing was &#8230; let's make this happen,' said Jerry Halamuda of Fallbrook-based Color Spot Nurseries. Within hours his employees had raised $2,000 and by Sunday 21 May, $12,648.
> 
> Because of the staggering generosity, $12,648 has been raised, meaning that Renee's funeral will now go ahead on May 23.
> 
> 'I want to say thank you, I appreciate you, you are a godsend," said daughter Karries to ABC 10.


Looking at the good doesn't invalidate the bad, or vice versa. We all see what we want and expect to see when we look at the world ... we have a choice as to where we put our focus.

Just saying ... :flower:


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

For the scum in ND perpetrating these crimes... Like they say in Texas when you pull out a jar of salsa made in New Jersey...

*GET A ROPE!*


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Our family homeplace was burned in 1998 by a bunch of 14 year olds because they were bored and didn't think they would get caught. A 115 year old house, built from wood cut from trees cleared on site, with bricks fired on site, that saw 14 kids born, 13 reared to adulthood gone in minutes. I have 1 box of pictures and some costume jewelry from my great grandmother and that's it. Hundreds of years of memories, the spirits of my ancestors, reduced to cinders. 

Parents have let their children down. Kids shouldn't be doing this and parents should be doing a better job raising their kids.


----------



## tortminder (Oct 15, 2008)

*Self esteem, self discipline*

Back when I was a wee lad, (I think it was considered to be the Jurassic period), there was much talk of a "new" theory of child rearing espoused by a Dr. Spock. "Spare the rod & spoil the child" gave way to "Treat the child like a person and reason with him/her." Reasoning with a three-year-old in mid-tantrum made as much sense as trying to reason with a new puppy about peeing in the house... but many parents bought into the garbage.

We went from there to overprotective, wussification of human offspring. "Truth" is relative; "right vs wrong" is a gray scale continuum; you don't say no to a child because you will warp their psyche; "Be a friend to your child"; and all the other psychobabble crap that has produced the anti-social maladjusted cretins that pass for young humans in many locations.

Add into that mix the trend that began in the late 1950's early 1960's where mommy couldn't cope so Dr. Feelgood filled her up with Prozac and other happy pills, (who can take the sunshine, sprinkle it with dew? The candy man can). This, most likely, was the genesis of our drugged up zombie children that plot mass murder and arson for fun.

And why shouldn't they? There are no limits, no moral compass, no rules and certainly no self discipline. How can there be? Children can not be expected to know what they have never been taught. Morals? What are those? Living by the 10 commandments? How archaic. Personal responsibility? Are you kidding? Barack is gonna pay my house note and give me a cell phone... all with "free" government money.

"The fault, dear Brutus, is not in our stars, but in ourselves."

― William Shakespeare, Julius Caesar


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Back in my day...we rode up on a fellow butchering a steer that clearly had my brand on it. Tied that fellow with a 10 foot rope and the other end of the rope to a limb 20 feet up. Weren't a jury anywhere that would convict us, shucks no Lawman would even bat an eye.

Then "we" got "civilized". Government tentacles intertwined with our business.

Now if we rode up on a fellow butchering a steer that clearly had my brand on it. I'd get successfully sued for detaining that fellow until (if) the Law arrived. Several years later when that fellow's court date finally arrives the Judge would find that fellow innocence because his lack of proper upbringing. Or perhaps guilty, ordered to make restitution and sentence to probation. Fellow never pays me for the steer and I hire the Chicago Lawyer Daggett and start the whole process all over again. Sure was a whole lot simpler and quicker back in my day.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

FatTire said:


> Violent, agressive, nasty n dangerous people need to be dealt with, either by natural consequences, or someone stepping up and taking them out. Wether or not they use different drugs than the socialy accepted ones is irrelevant.


take out the nasty and these are the people who protect those unable to protect them selves, although those close to the protectors will tell you they are the kindest ,gentlest people most loving people they know.


----------

